# Football chatter!



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Brady Quinn goes to the Broncos, and LT goes to the Jets.

I could care less about the former, as the Browns and Broncos are a disaster.

But LT to the JETS? My JETS give up Thomas Jones and the #1 rushing offense for a washed up Charger? REALLY?!


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

I still can't believe the Browns gave Delhomme $7 mil. He's set to make about $19 mil over the next 3 years since the Panthers still owe him about $12 mil in guaranteed money.

Also, why aren't the Panthers doing anything except cut people so far?? They even cut Hoov, who is a fan fav and only had one year left on his contract. He was going to retire after that and it only saved them a $100,000 roster bonus and his league minimum salary next year. That pissed me off. Oh well, we might not even have a season in 2011, so it might not matter, but it's going to suck watching the Panthers stink up the field this year. I might not even get to watch the games since they might be blacked out.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I still can't believe the Browns gave Delhomme $7 mil. He's set to make about $19 mil over the next 3 years since the Panthers still owe him about $12 mil in guaranteed money.
> Also, why aren't the Panthers doing anything except cut people so far?? They even cut Hoov, who is a fan fav and only had one year left on his contract. He was going to retire after that and it only saved them a $100,000 roster bonus and his league minimum salary next year. That pissed me off. Oh well, we might not even have a season in 2011, so it might not matter, but it's going to suck watching the Panthers stink up the field this year. I might not even get to watch the games since they might be blacked out.


Because the Panthers are a small market team, and with the uncapped year (no upper OR lower limit), the owner sees a way to maximize profits. He is cutting costs (players salaries, roster bonuses, etc.), but I am willing to bet that ticket prices stay the same.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 15, 2010)

^He's actually raising prices! He's gambling with this approach though because the Panther's fans are very wishy-washy and they might not buy his tickets the way they have the past few years since they are thinking the team is going to suck this year. We shall see.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^He's actually raising prices! He's gambling with this approach though because the Panther's fans are very wishy-washy and they might not buy his tickets the way they have the past few years since they are thinking the team is going to suck this year. We shall see.


Believe me, I understand. I'm from Jacksonville, originally.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> ^He's actually raising prices! He's gambling with this approach though because the Panther's fans are very wishy-washy and they might not buy his tickets the way they have the past few years since they are thinking the team is going to suck this year. We shall see.



I went to a Panther's game year before last, and the stands were about 1/2 full...on the home opener! I didn't think the atmoshpere topped an NC State football game.

I agree...if you're going to have a team in areas like this, you better have a winner. There's just not enough "Tradition" to get them through the down times.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> Brady Quinn goes to the Broncos, and LT goes to the Jets.
> I could care less about the former, as the Browns and Broncos are a disaster.
> 
> But LT to the JETS? My JETS give up Thomas Jones and the #1 rushing offense for a washed up Charger? REALLY?!


Orton isn't really a fan favorite, and several people here in Denver think that Quinn is a "poor-man's" version of Cutler who they got rid of last year. With the Denver offense, you could plug just about any 2nd string QB in there and be ok as the scheme doesn't ask for any deep threat and relies alot on the O-line, WR's, and RB's (modified "Dink-n-Dunk" from what I could tell).

I understand the move by the Jets though. Jones was set for a $2.5m roster bonus and only had 1 year left on his contract, whereas they got LT on the cheap. After seeing Shanahan pump out different 1k rushers year after year here in Denver, I am a firm believer that the O-line is responsible for more of the RB's production than the RB is (80% Oline vs 20% RB). There are exceptions to this (hello, Barry Sanders), but they are few and far between. As long as the Jets Oline stays healthy and in-tact, LT will put up similar (but slightly less) numbers which really won't be the worst thing in the world seeing as Sanchez is starting to learn how to manage a game and throw the ball better. I wouldn't be surprised of they also go for a decent 2nd round RB in the draft either to start developing for 2011.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

I just pray that the Jets pick up a Pro-Bowl capable receiver, because they have absolutely no offensive threats through the air right now.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 15, 2010)

They have Edwards... oh wait, yeah they need a WR.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> They have Edwards... oh wait, yeah they need a WR.


Yeah, you know you're screwed when your best WR played for Michigan.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> I just pray that the Jets pick up a Pro-Bowl capable receiver, because they have absolutely no offensive threats through the air right now.


Between the Cromartie and LT pick-ups, and another year for Ryan and Sanchez, the Jets worry me next year. Cotchery and Edwards is a serviceable, if not all star tandem at WR.

I don't know what to make of the Pats. They have a soft running game, one injured WR who no one knows what to expect from next year (Welker), another WR with one foot out the door (Moss), both their tight ends are gone, and their secondary still leaks like a sieve. I wonder what Belichick will pull out of his hat this time.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I still can't believe the Browns gave Delhomme $7 mil. He's set to make about $19 mil over the next 3 years since the Panthers still owe him about $12 mil in guaranteed money.
> Also, why aren't the Panthers doing anything except cut people so far?? They even cut Hoov, who is a fan fav and only had one year left on his contract. He was going to retire after that and it only saved them a $100,000 roster bonus and his league minimum salary next year. That pissed me off. Oh well, we might not even have a season in 2011, so it might not matter, but it's going to suck watching the Panthers stink up the field this year. I might not even get to watch the games since they might be blacked out.



I think I heard the Panthers are trying to do what the saints did three years ago and just make a massive personnel change to get a "change"

at least thats what they said on the nfl network so it must be true


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 15, 2010)

I have just lost a lot of interest in professional football...

The two teams in my area - Rams and Chiefs - should be demoted to the minor leagues. Maybe at some point if they become more of a .500 team or at least look like they might make the playoffs, then I'll start to pay attention. It's just not worth the effort at this point since they suck so badly.

College Football has always been my cup of tea. Spring practices have started, so there's that.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 15, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]_*NO!*_[/SIZE]

It's baseball season. It must not be contaminated with talk of football.


----------



## Supe (Mar 15, 2010)

mary :) said:


> [SIZE=36pt]_*NO!*_[/SIZE]It's baseball season. It must not be contaminated with talk of football.


Don't contaminate the football thread with baseball!


----------



## klk (Mar 16, 2010)

Supe said:


> Don't contaminate the football thread with baseball!


Agreed!!!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Santiagj (Mar 16, 2010)

Ravens have a solid reciever core with the addition of Anquan Bolden, Dante Stallworth and the resigning of Derrick Mason. Should be a really good season.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Mar 16, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I still can't believe the Browns gave Delhomme $7 mil. He's set to make about $19 mil over the next 3 years since the Panthers still owe him about $12 mil in guaranteed money.
> Also, why aren't the Panthers doing anything except cut people so far?? They even cut Hoov, who is a fan fav and only had one year left on his contract. He was going to retire after that and it only saved them a $100,000 roster bonus and his league minimum salary next year. That pissed me off. Oh well, we might not even have a season in 2011, so it might not matter, but it's going to suck watching the Panthers stink up the field this year. I might not even get to watch the games since they might be blacked out.


I can't believe what the Browns did either, but good luck Delhomme looked horrible last year throwing to decent WR Corps and having a good running game. Then Matt Moore replaces him and looks very solid.

So the Browns dump DA and Quinn and decide to go another direction, I can't blame them but that direction is................Jake Delhomme????

I guess it is hard for me to understand BUT I do have a dog in this hunt as I am a Oregon State Beaver as are Derek Anderson and Matt Moore.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like Beckham is out of the world cup after his achilles injury...

...ah, not that sort of football. Sorry.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Looks like Beckham is out of the world cup after his Achilles injury...
> ...ah, not that sort of football. Sorry.


Damn Brits.


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Looks like Beckham is out of the world cup after his achilles injury...
> ...ah, not that sort of football. Sorry.


:banhim:


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 16, 2010)

it's too early...

I'm on fire for the world cup this summer :brick:


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > They have Edwards... oh wait, yeah they need a WR.
> ...


Hey we had some pretty damn good WRs at UM. They all just happened to peak in college.

Now our O-linemen, they always find a way to prosper in the NFL!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 17, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> it's too early...
> I'm on fire for the world cup this summer :brick:


My wife likes soccer, which means I'll be stuck watching the World Cup this summer. She indulges me during the NCAA tournament and the NBA playoffs, so I'll be a good sport and watch with her.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...



You do realize you're trying to defend UM players in a discussion with an OSU guy, right?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> My wife likes soccer, which means I'll be stuck watching the World Cup this summer. She indulges me during the NCAA tournament and the NBA playoffs, so I'll be a good sport and watch with her.


lusone: When I grow up, I wan to be like VT :mf_bounce8:


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > it's too early...
> ...



Just because your wife makes poor decisions doesn't mean you should too.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

Supe said:


> MechGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


That's ok, this UM guy doesn't mind talking to an OSU guy. Sometimes you even make sense to me! LOL


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 17, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > it's too early...
> ...


my son was born June of '06. World Cup was going on, and i remember going back to hospital day after he was born (he stayed one night) &amp; actually watching a little "football" in my wife's hospital room, between holding him &amp; dealing w/ inlaws. so the quaternary cycle of World Cup will always remind me of his birth...which i guess makes soccer ok in my book (every 4 yrs anyways)


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 17, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Looks like Beckham is out of the world cup after his achilles injury...
> ...ah, not that sort of football. Sorry.


Soccer? Is that still around?


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=36pt]_*NO!*_[/SIZE]It's baseball season. It must not be contaminated with talk of football.
> ...


What if someone wants to talk about the good old days of Deon Sanders or Bo Jackson? :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Supe (Mar 18, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > mary :) said:
> ...



That's almost on par with talking about the good old days minor league Michael Jordan.


----------



## ALBin517 (Mar 19, 2010)

Supe said:


> jeb6294 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Bo was THE THING back in the day. We were at old Tiger Stadium once when the Royals came to town and the place was abuzz every time he came to the plate. He ended up hitting a home run into our section in left field. It landed in the walkway in front of us and folks were stacked probably four or five high, trying to get the ball. Eventually, a guy proudly surfaced with the ball and got high fives from his buddies. Everybody dispersed back to their seats, except for a kid that was about ten or twelve. He was lying on the ground crying and holding his wrist. The ushers came to his aid and he kept crying as he pointed toward the big guy who’d got the ball. It was really sad. Of course we were all laughing like h3ll because we drunk. But looking back – yeah it was sad.


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, looks like my Jets made out like bandits. They got Santonio Holmes for a 5th round pick.

While he does have his legal issues, he's one heck of a receiver. Having known him back at Ohio State, he wasn't a bad guy, either. I'm praying that he's the offensive spark they've been missing. If they can pick up another good WR, they have the ability to be a legitimate contender this year.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

He's a decent receiver, and will probably do well for them. Just remember he'll be sitting for the first 4 weeks of the season...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2010)

Supe said:


> Well, looks like my Jets made out like bandits. They got Santonio Holmes for a 5th round pick.


They've certainly signed an ensemble of characters this year. If they are all healthy and/or model citizens, they could make a run.

Signed,

Puckering in Patsland


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Well, looks like my Jets made out like bandits. They got Santonio Holmes for a 5th round pick.
> ...


You got that right. Their next team photo will either be with Super Bowl rings, or a collage of mug shots.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 12, 2010)

the whole sports world wants to know has Tiger kicked his Perkins waitress habit can T. Tebow throw right?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 12, 2010)

Charges dropped against Big Ben. Cue Roger Goodell coming down hard on him.


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Charges dropped against Big Ben. Cue Roger Goodell coming down hard on him.


I wonder how much this get out of jail free card cost him?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> the whole sports world wants to know has Tiger kicked his Perkins waitress habit can T. Tebow throw right?


I want to see Tebow's first season make JaMarcus Russel look like a first-ballot HOF inductee.


----------



## Supe (Apr 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > the whole sports world wants to know has Tiger kicked his Perkins waitress habit can T. Tebow throw right?
> ...



As quite possibly the most anti-Florida guy ever, I second this remark.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 12, 2010)

@ Dexman: I heard your boy Jamarcus showed up for off-season workouts @ a svelte 290#. Love it when the apathy sets in so blatantly


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

He's not my boy, I'm a Bronco's fan.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > the whole sports world wants to know has Tiger kicked his Perkins waitress habit can T. Tebow throw right?
> ...



I'd rather him just fade into nothing... if he's bad, they'll talk about him... if he's good, they'll talk about him... I'd rather see him be mediocre... maybe that'll knock his "God-status" down a few pegs....

(bear in mind, he's a good guy... he does good things.... I'm just so sick of hearing his name.... maybe is has to do with my sister-in-law trying to convince her 4 yr old grandson that UF is the "good school" and :wv: is the "bad school"... same with Dallas and Pittsburgh respectively...)


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

As much as I'd like to see Tebow fade away, I just don't see that "4-hour erection" ESPN has for him going away anytime soon.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 12, 2010)

rumor is Roger Goodell (nfl commish) sleeps in Tim Tebow jammies


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 12, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> rumor is Roger Goodell (nfl commish) sleeps in Tim Tebow jammies


I heard Jesus sleeps in them too.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 12, 2010)

^ :banhim:

:joke:


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not looking like a great year to be a Panthers fan. So far they've let about 6-7 starters go and their big signing of the off-season has been a kicker that was making smoothies for minimum wage last year. I hope I'm wrong and they make some good picks, but their first pick is 48th, so you don't get many game changers then. Oh well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

Reading the anti Tebow makes me wonder why is all that hate. The kid does not deserve it. Maybe people rather see a bunch of delinquents (Holmes, Rothelisberger just to mention the most recents) having good pro-careers, instead of a young Christian man with character and values. That tells you something.

Hope I am wrong but the truth is that Tebow will not have a good career in the NFL, not even mediocre...I do not think he will have a career and that is the bottom line. He has too many flaws as a QB. As much as I would like to see him being a star QB in a league that trully needs people with character and values I know that will not happen since he does not have that kind of talent. If he makes it to a game one DE or Lineman will take him down with a vengeance at the first chance since he has earned all that hate.

On the other hand I am looking forward to the outcome of Mr. Goodell and Mr. Rothelisberger meeting. Will there be a double standard? If Big "cannot keep my penis in my pants" Ben was a black man I would say he is doomed. Out for the season, since this is the second time in less than four years he is involved in something like that. But, being Big Ben...the QB for one of the better organizations in the NFL, I expect a slap in the hands(???...he deserves a kick in the nuts) and the "go and sin no more" speech.

It is always the same with the NFL. One of these days one prison team is going to win the Superbowl but this is not the sad part. The sad part is that there will be fans supporting them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2010)

> Reading the anti Tebow makes me wonder why is all that hate.


I don't know a lick about college football, but I thought this guy was supposed to be the best player in town. I don't get the hate either.

And dammit why are we talking about football in April. Go grab a bat and glove!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Reading the anti Tebow makes me wonder why is all that hate. The kid does not deserve it. Maybe people rather see a bunch of delinquents (Holmes, Rothelisberger just to mention the most recents) having good pro-careers, instead of a young Christian man with character and values. That tells you something.


He's a good guy... I don't think you'll find anyone to disagree with that... I just can't stand the constant talk about him... too much hype... he's pretty much the only recruit this year, right? no one else has entered the draft... just him... (at least that's what it seems like)

I'm with you on hating the fact that it seems every "star" in major sports is trying to find the fastest way to the ER and/or prison... I guess that's what we get for making the cast majority of our role models be kids that had nothing and were given all the money in the world...


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 13, 2010)

ESPN has been reporting on Clausen, and Bradford. Sam is expected to be the first pick. I do not share the thought that looks like Tebow is the only recruit. Bradford and Clausen are the only QBs I have heard about. Maybe we are not watching the same TV channel.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> ESPN has been reporting on Clausen, and Bradford. Sam is expected to be the first pick. I do not share the thought that looks like Tebow is the only recruit. Bradford and Clausen are the only QBs I have heard about. Maybe we are not watching the same TV channel.




I think the Clausen talks drive me nuts more than Tebow.

I don't hate Tebow for any reason than the fact that he played for Florida, and that ESPN swung from his testes.

Clausen on the other hand, showed up at ND with a cocky attitude after high school.

What has he done there? He got walloped during his first season at Notre Dame, and all the others were sub-par stinkfests as well. Yes, he has good numbers as far as accuracy goes. He should have, since he had some of the best receivers in the nation against a soft schedule with lousy secondaries. Everyone also calls him "clutch." 6-6 with a bunch of "barely" wins and no big games or big pressure... I wouldn't exactly call that clutch.

Maybe I'm just completely disenchanted by his attitude and freshman year, but I Clausen has done absolutely nothing to impress me. I think Bradford will end up being a flop, too, though I think of him as the better of the two.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 13, 2010)

Spring game is this Saturday!

Yeah!

Go out to the field, and enjoy the weather (that is as long as the rain finishes by then, it's supposed to rain Friday). Not worth sitting through a scrimmage in the rain with 3 kids.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 13, 2010)

i got zero hate for Tebow. He's 0 for 1 against UofM as a starter. I hope he lands on an nfl team capable of developing him. I doubt he'll ever hurt for opportunity no matter what the future holds for him.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't root for the criminal any more than I do than I do for Tebow. It's the typical bell curve of attitudes. You have the handful of criminals (the ones in the news), and a handful of "too-good" players. I don't like either side. I don't like the criminals because of how these individuals are used in the media to create the stigma that all players are like this. I don't like how they become the "public face" of the NFL and how they end up becoming role models. I know it's up to the parents to guide their children with who they see as role models, but when the media shows them over and over, it's hard to get their image out of your mind. I have only seen 2-3 players out of the AFC west in the news as "criminals" in the last year or two, but somehow these few players are used to represent over 200 players (53 players + god knows how many coaches and "practice squad" players).

I dislike the "too-good" players for almost the same reason. It's hard to explain why I dislike them. Yes they are good people, but they show an un-realistic opposite extreme to the criminals. I think alot of it stems from the fact that several of the people i know personally (not pro athletes) who are in the "too-good" category end up being the biggest hypocrites on the planet. They talk of leading a perfect life and scold those who don't, but then say everything is ok when they commit the same "sins" they scold others for committing. This probably isn't the best "public" example, but the one that comes to mind is Sarah Palin (who preaches abstinence while hugging her single, pregnant teenage daughter).


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 13, 2010)

santonio holmes, pacman jones, plaxico burress, michael vick, roethlisberger, marvin harrison (and more that escape my mind presently)

why is it the NBA is called a 'thug-league' again?


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 13, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> santonio holmes, pacman jones, plaxico burress, michael vick, roethlisberger, marvin harrison (and more that escape my mind presently)
> why is it the NBA is called a 'thug-league' again?


It's because of all of the visible tattoos. I'm not saying NFL players aren't tattooed freaks, but you can't see them.

&lt;---(is a tattooed freak)


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dexman PE said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > santonio holmes, pacman jones, plaxico burress, michael vick, roethlisberger, marvin harrison (and more that escape my mind presently)
> ...


we must not be watching the same games. I have commented during many football games on how you can't see the players skin under all the tattoos.

football just doesn't have the dennis rodman type players of the NBA. Basketball is more of a street game, whereas football is sort of a preppier sport.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 13, 2010)

i was being facetious anyways...i get why there is that impression for NBA players. I know the NFL is infinitely the most pop sport in America, &amp; hence the media saturates us w/ all the reject goings-on from the league - but still, you have to dig a little to uncover as many societal idjits in other sports as in NFL, though they're def out there.


----------



## Supe (Apr 13, 2010)

Football gets downplayed due to the sheer number of players.

Take a scuffle or skirmish on the court with 10 people on it, everyone's watching. Take 22 guys, put them in pads, stick them on a field with 50k people in it, fights might get a blow of the whistle between plays, whereas the NBA would see ejections if not suspensions.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 13, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> i was being facetious anyways...i get why there is that impression for NBA players. I know the NFL is infinitely the most pop sport in America, &amp; hence the media saturates us w/ all the reject goings-on from the league - but still, you have to dig a little to uncover as many societal idjits in other sports as in NFL, though they're def out there.


It's not only that, but look at the demographics and stereotypes who follow each sport. When the typical suburbanite (who the local media tends to cater to) thinks of the inner-city areas, their thoughts include a pickup basketball game, not football.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 13, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> santonio holmes, pacman jones, plaxico burress, michael vick, roethlisberger, marvin harrison (and more that escape my mind presently)
> why is it the NBA is called a 'thug-league' again?


Burress is a funny case. There are about three NFL markets where that offense would cause him big trouble - New York, DC and Chicago. If he played for any of the other 28 teams, he would have served a few weeks (maybe) and missed a few games.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 13, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> EM_PS said:
> 
> 
> > santonio holmes, pacman jones, plaxico burress, michael vick, roethlisberger, marvin harrison (and more that escape my mind presently)
> ...


i had to read this a couple times for it to make sense...i'm like what the hell does 'offense' have to do with what he did? Oh right, the crime he committed you mean  . he needed better D-Fence maybe? :lmao:


----------



## klk (Apr 13, 2010)

All this talk about football criminals reminds me of all the trouble University of Oregon has been having recently with their football players.


----------

